

Current AT&T iPhone 5 can't be used on T-Mobile due to hardware constrains  - angkec
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/03/26/t-mobiles-iphone-5-is-a-tweaked-model-a1428-phone-with-aws-support/

======
sp332
This HN title is a lie. FTA: _While the current A1428 phone works with
T-Mobile's network, it is notably slower than the modified version._

